# Milan: Li ancora in gioco? Bisogna aspettare la mezzanotte.



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: da quello che sappiamo bisogna attendere la mezzanotte per sapere se la disposizione del bonifico sarà visibile. Ma dal gruppo di Li filtra la possibilità di rientrare in gioco. O attraverso un bonifico last minute o magari attraverso un nuovo socio. Ci sono variabili che bisogna tenere in considerazione. Almeno fino alla mezzanotte.

*Il Sole 24 Ore: Yonghong Li, secondo alcune interpretazioni, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte per far partire il bonifico dei 32 milioni sul conto di Elliott. Bonifico che verrebbe incassato nella giornata di lunedì.

Bisogna attendere ancora qualche ora.*

-----

La Stampa: Elliott già a lavoro in Lussemburgo per rilevare il Milan. L'iter dovrebbe durare 3-7 giorni. Una volta diventato proprietario, Elliott verserà nelle casse del club 150 milioni per la continuità aziendale, per il mercato e per tutto il resto. Poi ci saranno cambi in società. E' certo, in ogni caso, che Elliott rileverà il club rossonero. Poi lo rivenderà. In prima fila Ricketts e Ross. Commisso distante.


----------



## milan1899 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: da quello che sappiamo bisogna attendere la mezzanotte per sapere se la disposizione del bonifico sarà visibile. Ma dal gruppo di Li filtra la possibilità di rientrare in gioco. O attraverso un bonifico last minute o magari attraverso un nuovo socio. Ci sono variabili che bisogna tenere in considerazione. Almeno fino alla mezzanotte.



Dicesi arrampicarsi sugli specchi


----------



## Boomer (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: da quello che sappiamo bisogna attendere la mezzanotte per sapere se la disposizione del bonifico sarà visibile. Ma dal gruppo di Li filtra la possibilità di rientrare in gioco. O attraverso un bonifico last minute o magari attraverso un nuovo socio. Ci sono variabili che bisogna tenere in considerazione. Almeno fino alla mezzanotte.



Bastaaaaa.cit


----------



## varvez (6 Luglio 2018)

Tutte scemenze, ormai sappiamo cosa succederà da qui a una settimana


----------



## __king george__ (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: da quello che sappiamo bisogna attendere la mezzanotte per sapere se la disposizione del bonifico sarà visibile. Ma dal gruppo di Li filtra la possibilità di rientrare in gioco. O attraverso un bonifico last minute o magari attraverso un nuovo socio. Ci sono variabili che bisogna tenere in considerazione. Almeno fino alla mezzanotte.



quale sarebbe il gruppo di Li? il figlio stilista? Han Li? questo non ha manco una segretaria altro che gruppo hahahaah


----------



## ildemone85 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: da quello che sappiamo bisogna attendere la mezzanotte per sapere se la disposizione del bonifico sarà visibile. Ma dal gruppo di Li filtra la possibilità di rientrare in gioco. O attraverso un bonifico last minute o magari attraverso un nuovo socio. Ci sono variabili che bisogna tenere in considerazione. Almeno fino alla mezzanotte.
> 
> -----
> 
> La Stampa: Elliott già a lavoro in Lussemburgo per rilevare il Milan. L'iter dovrebbe durare 3-7 giorni. Una volta diventato proprietario, Elliott verserà nelle casse del club 150 milioni per la continuità aziendale, per il mercato e per tutto il resto. Poi ci saranno cambi in società. E' certo, in ogni caso, che Elliott rileverà il club rossonero. Poi lo rivenderà. In prima fila Ricketts e Ross. Commisso distante.



sapevo che sky avrebbe continuato con sta linea, ora alle 23 diranno che c'è tempo fino a lunedi, mi gioco le p...e


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Luglio 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> sapevo che sky avrebbe continuato con sta linea, ora alle 23 diranno che c'è tempo fino a lunedi, mi gioco le p...e



Ovvio..patetici


----------



## Naruto98 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: da quello che sappiamo bisogna attendere la mezzanotte per sapere se la disposizione del bonifico sarà visibile. Ma dal gruppo di Li filtra la possibilità di rientrare in gioco. O attraverso un bonifico last minute o magari attraverso un nuovo socio. Ci sono variabili che bisogna tenere in considerazione. Almeno fino alla mezzanotte.
> 
> -----
> 
> La Stampa: Elliott già a lavoro in Lussemburgo per rilevare il Milan. L'iter dovrebbe durare 3-7 giorni. Una volta diventato proprietario, Elliott verserà nelle casse del club 150 milioni per la continuità aziendale, per il mercato e per tutto il resto. Poi ci saranno cambi in società. E' certo, in ogni caso, che Elliott rileverà il club rossonero. Poi lo rivenderà. In prima fila Ricketts e Ross. Commisso distante.


Ve l’ho detto che il vostro esultare sarebbe stato solo un’illusione


----------



## Victorss (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: da quello che sappiamo bisogna attendere la mezzanotte per sapere se la disposizione del bonifico sarà visibile. Ma dal gruppo di Li filtra la possibilità di rientrare in gioco. O attraverso un bonifico last minute o magari attraverso un nuovo socio. Ci sono variabili che bisogna tenere in considerazione. Almeno fino alla mezzanotte.
> 
> -----
> 
> La Stampa: Elliott già a lavoro in Lussemburgo per rilevare il Milan. L'iter dovrebbe durare 3-7 giorni. Una volta diventato proprietario, Elliott verserà nelle casse del club 150 milioni per la continuità aziendale, per il mercato e per tutto il resto. Poi ci saranno cambi in società. E' certo, in ogni caso, che Elliott rileverà il club rossonero. Poi lo rivenderà. In prima fila Ricketts e Ross. Commisso distante.


Falcorrrrrrrrrrr!!!! 
Atreiuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!


----------



## zlatan (6 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quale sarebbe il gruppo di Li? il figlio stilista? Han Li? questo non ha manco una segretaria altro che gruppo hahahaah



Sarà ma io sono tutt'altro che tranquillo
Sto barbone ci frega tutti anche stavolta


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: da quello che sappiamo bisogna attendere la mezzanotte per sapere se la disposizione del bonifico sarà visibile. Ma dal gruppo di Li filtra la possibilità di rientrare in gioco. O attraverso un bonifico last minute o magari attraverso un nuovo socio. Ci sono variabili che bisogna tenere in considerazione. Almeno fino alla mezzanotte.
> 
> -----
> 
> La Stampa: Elliott già a lavoro in Lussemburgo per rilevare il Milan. L'iter dovrebbe durare 3-7 giorni. Una volta diventato proprietario, Elliott verserà nelle casse del club 150 milioni per la continuità aziendale, per il mercato e per tutto il resto. Poi ci saranno cambi in società. E' certo, in ogni caso, che Elliott rileverà il club rossonero. Poi lo rivenderà. In prima fila Ricketts e Ross. Commisso distante.



Sono le 21. Dovessero arrivare o soldi... YHL re indiscusso di tutto il mondo Troll


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: da quello che sappiamo bisogna attendere la mezzanotte per sapere se la disposizione del bonifico sarà visibile. Ma dal gruppo di Li filtra la possibilità di rientrare in gioco. O attraverso un bonifico last minute o magari attraverso un nuovo socio. Ci sono variabili che bisogna tenere in considerazione. Almeno fino alla mezzanotte.
> 
> -----
> 
> La Stampa: Elliott già a lavoro in Lussemburgo per rilevare il Milan. L'iter dovrebbe durare 3-7 giorni. Una volta diventato proprietario, Elliott verserà nelle casse del club 150 milioni per la continuità aziendale, per il mercato e per tutto il resto. Poi ci saranno cambi in società. E' certo, in ogni caso, che Elliott rileverà il club rossonero. Poi lo rivenderà. In prima fila Ricketts e Ross. Commisso distante.



È fatta siamo di elliot dai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: da quello che sappiamo bisogna attendere la mezzanotte per sapere se la disposizione del bonifico sarà visibile. Ma dal gruppo di Li filtra la possibilità di rientrare in gioco. O attraverso un bonifico last minute o magari attraverso un nuovo socio. Ci sono variabili che bisogna tenere in considerazione. Almeno fino alla mezzanotte.
> 
> -----
> 
> La Stampa: Elliott già a lavoro in Lussemburgo per rilevare il Milan. L'iter dovrebbe durare 3-7 giorni. Una volta diventato proprietario, Elliott verserà nelle casse del club 150 milioni per la continuità aziendale, per il mercato e per tutto il resto. Poi ci saranno cambi in società. E' certo, in ogni caso, che Elliott rileverà il club rossonero. Poi lo rivenderà. In prima fila Ricketts e Ross. Commisso distante.



Se la lavatrice umana rientrasse veramente in gioco allora Elliott sarebbe complice e parte attiva in questo porcile.


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È fatta siamo di elliot dai



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quale sarebbe il gruppo di Li? il figlio stilista? Han Li? questo non ha manco una segretaria altro che gruppo hahahaah


Per me la fonte e' Fassone. Perdono tutti il posto questi, sono giorni che cercano l'ancora di salvataggio tra Mendes e altri fondi truffa.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Comunque tutta questa storia ha veramente più lati misteriosi che noti. Io non sono tra i complottisti che parlano di riciclaggio perchè ci sono modi più economici e meno in vista per farlo. 

Come scritto già da qualcuno Li era il frontman di un gruppo cinese che per ragioni legate al governo cinese avevano soldi in paradisi fiscali. Se ricordate anche Berlusconi durante le sue interviste iniziali parlava sempre di gruppo e mai di un singolo come poi Li si è rivelato essere.

Secondo me il gruppo era anche abbastanza numeroso e ognuno di essi ha messo una piccola parte dei soldi usati per pagare la caparra. Quando la situazione si è arenata molti di quelli che avevano partecipato si sono tirati indietro, accettando di perdere il loro piccolo investimento pur di non andare avanti. Li si è trovato con un investimento di 200 milioni fatto da altri senza aver messo un euro, e ha deciso dunque di provare ad andare avanti da solo. C'è stato un momento in cui c'era quei ritardi e non si chiudeva la trattativa, secondo me in quel periodo Li è rimasto solo e ha cercato il resto dei soldi. Ha chiesto i soldi a Elliott mettendo in pegno il Milan che ripeto lui non aveva comprato mettendo un singolo euro, quindi stava scommettendo a fondo perso. Elliot gli ha prestato i soldi per fare tutto il resto, e gli aumenti di capitale fatti sono sempre frutto della sua scommessa tentando di guadagnare arrancando, chiedendo prestiti da strozzino pur di non perdere il Milan. 

Alla fine non ce l'ha più fatta e ha mollato. Ma ripeto Li non ha perso un singolo euro, altro che perde tutto per 32 milioni, questo di tasca sua non ha messo una lira, altrimenti sarebbe il più folle gambler della storia del mondo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] , forse è il caso che faccia mea culpa.

Ammetto di aver sbagliato clamorosamente e di aver puntato sul cavallo sbagliato.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se la lavatrice umana rientrasse veramente in gioco allora Elliott sarebbe complice e parte attiva in questo porcile.



Sono due cose non legate.
Elliott fa da intermediario? Si.
Di chi? boh...surprise cit.
Li è prestanome? si.
Di chi?? boh...surprise.

Se fanno fuori uno dei due è solo perché ha fatto il suo dovere e non può più essere utile alla causa. 
Se fanno fuori Li----Elliott gestisce il Milan, sistema i conti e le varie porcate, e poi decideranno cosa farne del Milan, sempre sotto beneplacito di chi sta dietro.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Comunque tutta questa storia ha veramente più lati misteriosi che noti. Io non sono tra i complottisti che parlano di riciclaggio perchè ci sono modi più economici e meno in vista per farlo.
> 
> Come scritto già da qualcuno Li era il frontman di un gruppo cinese che per ragioni legate al governo cinese avevano soldi in paradisi fiscali. Se ricordate anche Berlusconi durante le sue interviste iniziali parlava sempre di gruppo e mai di un singolo come poi Li si è rivelato essere.
> 
> ...



Quindi tu facoltoso imprenditore cinese, ti fai rappresentare da un tizio sconosciuto che non conosce nemmeno l'inglese, e che per giunta è pure accusato di frode?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi ma solo io non mi fido ? 

Aspetto con trepidazione la mezzanotte.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Quindi tu facoltoso imprenditore cinese, ti fai rappresentare da un tizio sconosciuto che non conosce nemmeno l'inglese, e che per giunta è pure accusato di frode?



Per una operazione di leva finanziaria con soldi provenienti da paradisi fiscali, nascosti al tuo governo che su queste cose è intransigente devi utilizzare un mezzo sconosciuto che a stento lo conosce la madre, e che magari sia anche abbastanza furfante da prestarsi.

Altrimenti chi usi?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Comunque tutta questa storia ha veramente più lati misteriosi che noti. Io non sono tra i complottisti che parlano di riciclaggio perchè ci sono modi più economici e meno in vista per farlo.
> 
> Come scritto già da qualcuno Li era il frontman di un gruppo cinese che per ragioni legate al governo cinese avevano soldi in paradisi fiscali. Se ricordate anche Berlusconi durante le sue interviste iniziali parlava sempre di gruppo e mai di un singolo come poi Li si è rivelato essere.
> 
> ...



Mi permetto di contraddirti solo sulle prime tre righe... Far rientrare circa 500 milioni dalle isole vergini in modo più semplice come sarebbe stato possibile? Con tre barra quattro operazioni ha fatto rientrare una marea di soldi. E come è sotto gli occhi di tutti... L ha fatta franca. Ancora nessuno sa da dove arrivano sti soldi e nessuno mai lo scoprirà. È vero che il demonio fa le pentole ma non i coperchi, ma quello di Arcore fa tutto.


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Alle 23:59 lo andremo a prendere ancora in quel posto per l'ennesima volta?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Alle 23:59 lo andremo a prendere ancora in quel posto per l'ennesima volta?



Speriamo di no fratelli.


----------



## Albijol (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: da quello che sappiamo bisogna attendere la mezzanotte per sapere se la disposizione del bonifico sarà visibile. Ma dal gruppo di Li filtra la possibilità di rientrare in gioco. O attraverso un bonifico last minute o magari attraverso un nuovo socio. Ci sono variabili che bisogna tenere in considerazione. Almeno fino alla mezzanotte.
> 
> -----
> 
> La Stampa: Elliott già a lavoro in Lussemburgo per rilevare il Milan. L'iter dovrebbe durare 3-7 giorni. Una volta diventato proprietario, Elliott verserà nelle casse del club 150 milioni per la continuità aziendale, per il mercato e per tutto il resto. Poi ci saranno cambi in società. E' certo, in ogni caso, che Elliott rileverà il club rossonero. Poi lo rivenderà. In prima fila Ricketts e Ross. Commisso distante.



Ottima l'ultima riga, Commisso mi puzza di sòla


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma solo io non mi fido ?
> 
> Aspetto con trepidazione la mezzanotte.



Anche io tengo le antenne dritte...sembra tutto troppo facile


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

*Il Sole 24 Ore: Yonghong Li, secondo alcune interpretazioni, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte per far partire il bonifico dei 32 milioni sul conto di Elliott. Bonifico che verrebbe incassato nella giornata di lunedì.

Bisogna attendere ancora qualche ora.*


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Anche io tengo le antenne dritte...sembra tutto troppo facile



si.

poi sicuramente per i giornali e meglio se lo tiranno fino a lunedi. quindi...non credo che andiamo a dormire con la positivita.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di contraddirti solo sulle prime tre righe... Far rientrare circa 500 milioni dalle isole vergini in modo più semplice come sarebbe stato possibile? Con tre barra quattro operazioni ha fatto rientrare una marea di soldi. E come è sotto gli occhi di tutti... L ha fatta franca. Ancora nessuno sa da dove arrivano sti soldi e nessuno mai lo scoprirà. È vero che il demonio fa le pentole ma non i coperchi, ma quello di Arcore fa tutto.



Da quello che ricordo io sono circa 300 i milioni provenienti dalle isole vergini, il resto è tutto prestito di Elliot o altri enti finanziari con tassi da strozzinaggio. Se il tuo stato di limita sarà una pratica comune nascondere parte dei soldi in questi paradisi. Prendi 10-12 di questi uomini con 15-20 milioni bloccati li, proponi un operazione di leva con la possibilità di fare il botto e hai trovato i soldi. Lo stato cinese inizia dei controlli più fiscali e quando la situazione si arena la maggior parte di loro accetta di perdere quei 15-20 milioni pur di non esporsi ulteriormente.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Sole 24 Ore: Yonghong Li, secondo alcune interpretazioni, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte per far partire il bonifico dei 32 milioni sul conto di Elliott. Bonifico che verrebbe incassato nella giornata di lunedì.
> 
> Bisogna attendere ancora qualche ora.*




Attenzione, attenzione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Sole 24 Ore: Yonghong Li, secondo alcune interpretazioni, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte per far partire il bonifico dei 32 milioni sul conto di Elliott. Bonifico che verrebbe incassato nella giornata di lunedì.
> 
> Bisogna attendere ancora qualche ora.*



Ma scusate ma tecnicamente è l'accredito che fa fede non la visione del bonifico. Almeno di solito è cosi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> si.
> 
> poi sicuramente per i giornali e meglio se lo tiranno fino a lunedi. quindi...non credo che andiamo a dormire con la positivita.



Sicuramente ci arriva qualche mazata verso le 23.30/00.00


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione, attenzione.



Va che ti ho scritto una cosa prima.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Sole 24 Ore: Yonghong Li, secondo alcune interpretazioni, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte per far partire il bonifico dei 32 milioni sul conto di Elliott. Bonifico che verrebbe incassato nella giornata di lunedì.
> 
> Bisogna attendere ancora qualche ora.*



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi calmatevi, questo non versa. E' andato a Londra per chiedere una proroga che non gli è stata concessa perchè ha avuto evidenti difficoltà a trovare i soldi. Se li avesse trovati oggi ne avremmo saputo di più. 

Io sono fiducioso.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (6 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi calmatevi, questo non versa. E' andato a Londra per chiedere una proroga che non gli è stata concessa perchè ha avuto evidenti difficoltà a trovare i soldi. Se li avesse trovati oggi ne avremmo saputo di più.
> 
> Io sono fiducioso.



La mia è paura


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Ma la mezzanotte de che?!Italia?Usa?Cina? Facile dire mezzanotte il buon Pppe di Stè




Italiana ovviamente .


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: da quello che sappiamo bisogna attendere la mezzanotte per sapere se la disposizione del bonifico sarà visibile. Ma dal gruppo di Li filtra la possibilità di rientrare in gioco. O attraverso un bonifico last minute o magari attraverso un nuovo socio. Ci sono variabili che bisogna tenere in considerazione. Almeno fino alla mezzanotte.
> 
> *Il Sole 24 Ore: Yonghong Li, secondo alcune interpretazioni, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte per far partire il bonifico dei 32 milioni sul conto di Elliott. Bonifico che verrebbe incassato nella giornata di lunedì.
> 
> ...





Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Comunque tutta questa storia ha veramente più lati misteriosi che noti. Io non sono tra i complottisti che parlano di riciclaggio perchè ci sono modi più economici e meno in vista per farlo.
> 
> Come scritto già da qualcuno Li era il frontman di un gruppo cinese che per ragioni legate al governo cinese avevano soldi in paradisi fiscali. Se ricordate anche Berlusconi durante le sue interviste iniziali parlava sempre di gruppo e mai di un singolo come poi Li si è rivelato essere.
> 
> ...



Anche secondo me la versione è questa, però non credo che la cordata precedente avesse i soldi nei paradisi fiscali. Credo più che fossero un gruppetto di magnati (più o meno ricchi) interessati al progetto, bloccati sul nascere dalle restizioni governative. Era la cordata di Galatioto.

Non torna però in questoc aso cosa ci facesse in mezzo a gente abbastanza facoltosa uno straccione simile.


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Luglio 2018)

Sono sicuro che questo li versa i soldi, vedrete.


----------



## Giambo_ilmilanista (6 Luglio 2018)

Se non fa partire il bonificio al 0:01 apro la bottiglia di champagne


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: da quello che sappiamo bisogna attendere la mezzanotte per sapere se la disposizione del bonifico sarà visibile. Ma dal gruppo di Li filtra la possibilità di rientrare in gioco. O attraverso un bonifico last minute o magari attraverso un nuovo socio. Ci sono variabili che bisogna tenere in considerazione. Almeno fino alla mezzanotte.
> 
> *Il Sole 24 Ore: Yonghong Li, secondo alcune interpretazioni, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte per far partire il bonifico dei 32 milioni sul conto di Elliott. Bonifico che verrebbe incassato nella giornata di lunedì.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Luglio 2018)

Le banche sono già chiuse


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me la versione è questa, però non credo che la cordata precedente avesse i soldi nei paradisi fiscali. Credo più che fossero un gruppetto di magnati (più o meno ricchi) interessati al progetto, bloccati sul nascere dalle restizioni governative. Era la cordata di Galatioto.
> 
> Non torna però in questoc aso cosa ci facesse in mezzo a gente abbastanza facoltosa uno straccione simile.



Ripeto secondo me Li era un fantoccio che di suo non ha messo una lira, ma che si è prestato a rappresentare gli interessi di queste persone dietro compenso economico. Serviva qualcuno di mezzo losco, che non fosse in vista, e non facoltoso proprio perchè un uomo realmente facoltoso non si sarebbe mai prostrato ad essere un fantoccio. Alla fine Li si è trovato in mano la possibilità di fare il botto a costo zero e ci ha provato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Le banche sono già chiuse



Che vuol dire ? magari bonifica con Home Banking 32 milioni di dollari ahha


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Luglio 2018)

Il rischio di prenderlo di nuovo nel chiurlo è altissimo


----------



## Manue (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: da quello che sappiamo bisogna attendere la mezzanotte per sapere se la disposizione del bonifico sarà visibile. Ma dal gruppo di Li filtra la possibilità di rientrare in gioco. O attraverso un bonifico last minute o magari attraverso un nuovo socio. Ci sono variabili che bisogna tenere in considerazione. Almeno fino alla mezzanotte.
> 
> *Il Sole 24 Ore: Yonghong Li, secondo alcune interpretazioni, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte per far partire il bonifico dei 32 milioni sul conto di Elliott. Bonifico che verrebbe incassato nella giornata di lunedì.
> 
> ...



Cos’è Capodanno??


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Il rischio di prenderlo di nuovo nel chiurlo è altissimo



Sto contando i minuti.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Parte con la navicella di Freezer con 32 mln di euro in contanti!

Io comunque mi aspettavo/mi aspetto che li versasse/versi. Per una ragione semplicissima: se non lo facesse, la lavatrice sarebbe sfacciatamente palese e scontata (chi è quel pazzo che regala a Berlusconi una montagna di soldi?).

Se lo facesse, la lavatrice con tutta probabilità proseguirebbe, ma sarebbe una roba un pò meno sfacciata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Cos’è Capodanno??



Piu' che capodanno, carnevale.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sto contando i minuti.



Manca ancora tantissimo ahahahah


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Luglio 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Cos’è Capodanno??



 ancora più bello... Iniziamo tutti insieme il conto alla rovescia...
Meno 10
Meno 9
Meno8...


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: da quello che sappiamo bisogna attendere la mezzanotte per sapere se la disposizione del bonifico sarà visibile. Ma dal gruppo di Li filtra la possibilità di rientrare in gioco. O attraverso un bonifico last minute o magari attraverso un nuovo socio. Ci sono variabili che bisogna tenere in considerazione. Almeno fino alla mezzanotte.
> 
> *Il Sole 24 Ore: Yonghong Li, secondo alcune interpretazioni, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte per far partire il bonifico dei 32 milioni sul conto di Elliott. Bonifico che verrebbe incassato nella giornata di lunedì.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Cantastorie (6 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che vuol dire ? magari bonifica con Home Banking 32 milioni di dollari ahha



Ci sta mettendo un po' perché deve farlo da 16000 conti online diversi


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Ci sta mettendo un po' perché deve farlo da 16000 conti online diversi



hahahahaha


----------



## Victorss (6 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che vuol dire ? magari bonifica con Home Banking 32 milioni di dollari ahha



Fa un postagiro..


----------



## IDRIVE (6 Luglio 2018)

Un'informazione: è possibile per lui chiedere una proroga o no? Cioè inizierà mica il walzer delle proroghe e si ricomincia con i "domani è il giorno giusto per l'arrivo del bonifico di Li?", no, perché io mollo definitivamente. Illuminatemi, per favore. Ho letto che Elliott solitamente è intransigente in queste cose.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Un'informazione: è possibile per lui chiedere una proroga o no? Cioè inizierà mica il walzer delle proroghe e si ricomincia con i "domani è il giorno giusto per l'arrivo del bonifico di Li?", no, perché io mollo definitivamente. Illuminatemi, per favore. Ho letto che Elliott solitamente è intransigente in queste cose.



L'ha già chiesta ed è stato detto no


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Un'informazione: è possibile per lui chiedere una proroga o no? Cioè inizierà mica il walzer delle proroghe e si ricomincia con i "domani è il giorno giusto per l'arrivo del bonifico di Li?", no, perché io mollo definitivamente. Illuminatemi, per favore. Ho letto che Elliott solitamente è intransigente in queste cose.



Nessuno lo sa, mezzanotte è il termine è si parla di milioni di euro.
Elliot non è un associazione di buon samaritani .


----------



## diavolo (6 Luglio 2018)

La ricarica postepay è arrivata o serve il CF di Singer?


----------



## Konrad (6 Luglio 2018)

In realtà Li è in aereo verso il Lussemburgo. Arriverà presso gli uffici degli Advisor di Elliott per le 23,45 circa. Entrerà in sala riunioni alle 23,50 e alle 23,55 toccherà con il proprio iPhone quello di uno degli avvocati così passando istantaneamente i 32 milioni più interessi al conto Elliott


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> In realtà Li è in aereo verso il Lussemburgo. Arriverà presso gli uffici degli Advisor di Elliott per le 23,45 circa. Entrerà in sala riunioni alle 23,50 e alle 23,55 toccherà con il proprio iPhone quello di uno degli avvocati così passando istantaneamente i 32 milioni più interessi al conto Elliott



Apple Pay


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: da quello che sappiamo bisogna attendere la mezzanotte per sapere se la disposizione del bonifico sarà visibile. Ma dal gruppo di Li filtra la possibilità di rientrare in gioco. O attraverso un bonifico last minute o magari attraverso un nuovo socio. Ci sono variabili che bisogna tenere in considerazione. Almeno fino alla mezzanotte.
> 
> *Il Sole 24 Ore: Yonghong Li, secondo alcune interpretazioni, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte per far partire il bonifico dei 32 milioni sul conto di Elliott. Bonifico che verrebbe incassato nella giornata di lunedì.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2018)

Scusate non ho auotato perché guardavo la partita, cancello


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: da quello che sappiamo bisogna attendere la mezzanotte per sapere se la disposizione del bonifico sarà visibile. Ma dal gruppo di Li filtra la possibilità di rientrare in gioco. O attraverso un bonifico last minute o magari attraverso un nuovo socio. Ci sono variabili che bisogna tenere in considerazione. Almeno fino alla mezzanotte.
> 
> *Il Sole 24 Ore: Yonghong Li, secondo alcune interpretazioni, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte per far partire il bonifico dei 32 milioni sul conto di Elliott. Bonifico che verrebbe incassato nella giornata di lunedì.
> 
> ...



Va bene aspettare all’ultimo, m apagare adesso sarebbe ridicolo.

Cosí come d’altro canto sarebbe ridicolo perdere la societá per 32 milioni.

Vicenda strana in ogni caso che a questo punto sarebbe opportuno chiudere e passare oltre.


----------



## Devil man (6 Luglio 2018)

Boia oggi per me è come un secondo capodanno haha


----------



## AllanX (6 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Scusate non ho auotato perché guardavo la partita, cancello


Spero che non sia così anche per Li.
Finita la partita, poggia il tablet da 1 plice e mezzo, da un bacio a sua moglie, esce dalla cantina polverosa, passa dal solito tombino e va a fare il bonifico... Sarebbe un incubo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

Secondo me, a mezzanotte e 1 secondo Singer strappa di mano il Milan di forza al cinese, altro che proroga.
Quando si tratta di soldi Elliot non guarda in faccia nessuno.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Per una operazione di leva finanziaria con soldi provenienti da paradisi fiscali, nascosti al tuo governo che su queste cose è intransigente devi utilizzare un mezzo sconosciuto che a stento lo conosce la madre, e che magari sia anche abbastanza furfante da prestarsi.
> 
> Altrimenti chi usi?



Però hai saltato dei passaggi. Il 5 agosto quando si è firmato il preliminare si parlava di SES, veicolo finanziario cinese, quindi senza usare soldi in paradisi fiscali. La struttura vera è uscita dopo  non farti fregare. Oltretutto quando poi si sarebbero distaccati, non si parlava dei veicoli nei paradisi fiscali. E' stato fatto tutto dopo. Quindi non regge la cosa. La verità è che l'operazione è stata fatta fin dall'inizio così, altro che colossi.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Sole 24 Ore: Yonghong Li, secondo alcune interpretazioni, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte per far partire il bonifico dei 32 milioni sul conto di Elliott. Bonifico che verrebbe incassato nella giornata di lunedì.
> 
> Bisogna attendere ancora qualche ora.*



siamo al fotofinish


----------



## Aron (6 Luglio 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Cos’è Capodanno??


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma solo io non mi fido ?
> 
> Aspetto con trepidazione la mezzanotte.





Devil man ha scritto:


> Boia oggi per me è come un secondo capodanno haha



A Capodanno c'è meno ansia


----------



## Aron (6 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Però hai saltato dei passaggi. Il 5 agosto quando si è firmato il preliminare si parlava di SES, veicolo finanziario cinese, quindi senza usare soldi in paradisi fiscali. La struttura vera è uscita dopo  non farti fregare. Oltretutto quando poi si sarebbero distaccati, non si parlava dei veicoli nei paradisi fiscali. E' stato fatto tutto dopo. Quindi non regge la cosa. La verità è che l'operazione è stata fatta fin dall'inizio così, altro che colossi.



Di cinese in questo Milan ci sono solo i due Li. 
Nient'altro


----------



## Kaketto (6 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Di cinese in questo Milan ci sono solo i due Li.
> Nient'altro



Ma davvero vogliamo credere alla storia della super mega cordata huarongmi vengonoibrividirobinli?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: da quello che sappiamo bisogna attendere la mezzanotte per sapere se la disposizione del bonifico sarà visibile. Ma dal gruppo di Li filtra la possibilità di rientrare in gioco. O attraverso un bonifico last minute o magari attraverso un nuovo socio. Ci sono variabili che bisogna tenere in considerazione. Almeno fino alla mezzanotte.
> 
> *Il Sole 24 Ore: Yonghong Li, secondo alcune interpretazioni, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte per far partire il bonifico dei 32 milioni sul conto di Elliott. Bonifico che verrebbe incassato nella giornata di lunedì.
> 
> ...


Mi auguro ci siano notizie ufficiali il prima possibile.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

-1 ora e 53 minuti


----------



## 1972 (6 Luglio 2018)

occhio che i bonifici internazionali possono essere anche non diretti....


----------



## Aron (6 Luglio 2018)

#tuttoprocede


----------



## Aron (6 Luglio 2018)

da ascoltare in loop


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> -1 ora e 53 minuti



Magari il countdown va in tilt come per le maglie Puma sul sito ufficiale


----------



## IDRIVE (6 Luglio 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Un'informazione: è possibile per lui chiedere una proroga o no? Cioè inizierà mica il walzer delle proroghe e si ricomincia con i "domani è il giorno giusto per l'arrivo del bonifico di Li?", no, perché io mollo definitivamente. Illuminatemi, per favore. Ho letto che Elliott solitamente è intransigente in queste cose.





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> *L'ha già chiesta ed è stato detto no*


Ottimo. Grazie, fratello.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Luglio 2018)

Vi vedo fiduciosi...
La faccenda secondo me finirà in uno di questi tre modi:

1)Li salda entro le 24
2)Elliot concede proroga di una settimana last minute
3)Passata la mezzanotte si dirà che FORSE il bonifico è partito e si saprà solo lunedì se è arrivato o no

Non fatevi illusioni, non si scappa.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (6 Luglio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vi vedo fiduciosi...
> La faccenda secondo me finirà in uno di questi tre modi:
> 
> 1)Li salda entro le 24
> ...



Dove compri tutto questo ottimismo? Ne avrei bisogno anche io


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: da quello che sappiamo bisogna attendere la mezzanotte per sapere se la disposizione del bonifico sarà visibile. Ma dal gruppo di Li filtra la possibilità di rientrare in gioco. O attraverso un bonifico last minute o magari attraverso un nuovo socio. Ci sono variabili che bisogna tenere in considerazione. Almeno fino alla mezzanotte.
> 
> *Il Sole 24 Ore: Yonghong Li, secondo alcune interpretazioni, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte per far partire il bonifico dei 32 milioni sul conto di Elliott. Bonifico che verrebbe incassato nella giornata di lunedì.
> 
> ...



*Andrea Montanari (Milano Finanza): Impossibile o bizzarro che a un certo punto della sua vita il carneade Yonghong Li decida di scendere in campo e invertire diverse centinaia di milioni per comprare il Milan dai Berlusconi.
Sapendo di finire al centro dell'attenzione e poi sparire per soli 32 milioni. Sarà dura scoprire la verità su questa storia.
Se fosse un prestanome di aziende statali cinesi allora hanno fatto beneficenza...perché i soldi non li rivedono.*


----------



## Salina (6 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Va bene aspettare all’ultimo, m apagare adesso sarebbe ridicolo.
> 
> Cosí come d’altro canto sarebbe ridicolo perdere la societá per 32 milioni.
> 
> Vicenda strana in ogni caso che a questo punto sarebbe opportuno chiudere e passare oltre.



Elliot e sempre stato il propietario del Milan, Li Era solo un parafulmine, la decisione dell uefa ha accellerato tutto,altrmenti sta pantomina si faceva ad ottobre, chi pensate chi abbia messo fassone come AD?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> magari attraverso un nuovo socio



Hahahah ma cos'è, la WWE? Alle 23:59 arriva Mister X, schiena Paul Singer dopo avergli rifilato una RKO e salva il suo amico Fassone? Poi sfidano la UEFA a Wrestlemania?

Secondo me -e lo dico da assoluto ignorante in fatto di economia- è finito tutto, ormai siamo di Elliot e basta.


----------



## malos (6 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Andrea Montanari (Milano Finanza): Impossibile o bizzarro che a un certo punto della sua vita il carneade Yonghong Li decida di scendere in campo e invertire diverse centinaia di milioni per comprare il Milan dai Berlusconi.
> Sapendo di finire al centro dell'attenzione e poi sparire per soli 32 milioni. Sarà dura scoprire la verità su questa storia.
> Se fosse un prestanome di aziende statali cinesi allora hanno fatto beneficenza...perché i soldi non li rivedono.*



Oh finalmente uno che si fa due domande....ma sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Andrea Montanari (Milano Finanza): Impossibile o bizzarro che a un certo punto della sua vita il carneade Yonghong Li decida di scendere in campo e invertire diverse centinaia di milioni per comprare il Milan dai Berlusconi.
> Sapendo di finire al centro dell'attenzione e poi sparire per soli 32 milioni. Sarà dura scoprire la verità su questa storia.
> Se fosse un prestanome di aziende statali cinesi allora hanno fatto beneficenza...perché i soldi non li rivedono.*



è quello che qui dentro ci chiediamo da un bel po'. Come è possibile che con una offerta di Comisso sul tavolo per tenersi il 30% e vedere i debiti azzerati e perdere tutto per 32 milioni decida di perdere tutto? E' una cosa che non ha senso. Ma in questa storia cosa ha senso?


----------



## zlatan (6 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> è quello che qui dentro ci chiediamo da un bel po'. Come è possibile che con una offerta di Comisso sul tavolo per tenersi il 30% e vedere i debiti azzerati e perdere tutto per 32 milioni decida di perdere tutto? E' una cosa che non ha senso. Ma in questa storia cosa ha senso?



Ed é x questo che sarò tranquillo solo quando Singer annuncerà che ha acquisito il Milan e ancora di piú quando lo avrà venduto a uno serio


----------



## Manue (6 Luglio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Hahahah ma cos'è, la WWE? Alle 23:59 arriva Mister X, schiena Paul Singer dopo avergli rifilato una RKO e salva il suo amico Fassone? Poi sfidano la UEFA a Wrestlemania?
> 
> Secondo me -e lo dico da assoluto ignorante in fatto di economia- è finito tutto, ormai siamo di Elliot e basta.



L’unico Mister X che accetterei è quello di Tana delle Tigri


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2018)

La notizia più devastante sarebbe quella che hanno calcolato male i tempi disponibili per ripagare Elliot e la data giusta è il 9 Luglio.


----------



## Salina (6 Luglio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ed é x questo che sarò tranquillo solo quando Singer annuncerà che ha acquisito il Milan e ancora di piú quando lo avrà venduto a uno serio


Tutti siete contenti che passiamo ad elliot, ma perche prima di chi eravamo, voi vedete li come il male, ma il male e Elliott.


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> La notizia più devastante sarebbe quella che hanno calcolato male i tempi disponibili per ripagare Elliot e la data giusta è il 9 Luglio.



se applichi la legge italiana, nel contratto non ci sono deroghe e Elliott ha pagato il 25 scade lunedì il termine


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> se applichi la legge italiana, nel contratto non ci sono deroghe e Elliott ha pagato il 25 scade lunedì il termine



si ma nessuna fonte sta riportando questa eventualità, quindi avranno i loro motivi.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (6 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> si ma nessuna fonte sta riportando questa eventualità, quindi avranno i loro motivi.



Esatto. Può essersi sbagliato uno, facciamo due, ma anche tre, ma non tutti dai, non ci credo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: da quello che sappiamo bisogna attendere la mezzanotte per sapere se la disposizione del bonifico sarà visibile. Ma dal gruppo di Li filtra la possibilità di rientrare in gioco. O attraverso un bonifico last minute o magari attraverso un nuovo socio. Ci sono variabili che bisogna tenere in considerazione. Almeno fino alla mezzanotte.
> 
> *Il Sole 24 Ore: Yonghong Li, secondo alcune interpretazioni, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte per far partire il bonifico dei 32 milioni sul conto di Elliott. Bonifico che verrebbe incassato nella giornata di lunedì.
> 
> ...





mabadi ha scritto:


> se applichi la legge italiana, nel contratto non ci sono deroghe e Elliott ha pagato il 25 scade lunedì il termine





Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> si ma nessuna fonte sta riportando questa eventualità, quindi avranno i loro motivi.



Parliamo poi di portali e fonti che si occupano rigorosamente di finanza.. Sole 24 Ore, Milano Finanza, Calcio e Finanza.... 
Non metto in discussione l'eventualità, non ne ho le competenze... però mi sembra strano che nessuno ci abbia pensato.


----------



## Maximo (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: da quello che sappiamo bisogna attendere la mezzanotte per sapere se la disposizione del bonifico sarà visibile. Ma dal gruppo di Li filtra la possibilità di rientrare in gioco. O attraverso un bonifico last minute o magari attraverso un nuovo socio. Ci sono variabili che bisogna tenere in considerazione. Almeno fino alla mezzanotte.
> 
> *Il Sole 24 Ore: Yonghong Li, secondo alcune interpretazioni, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte per far partire il bonifico dei 32 milioni sul conto di Elliott. Bonifico che verrebbe incassato nella giornata di lunedì.
> 
> ...



La mezzanotte di quale fuso orario? Isole Fiji, Hawaii o Italia?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Andrea Montanari (Milano Finanza): Impossibile o bizzarro che a un certo punto della sua vita il carneade Yonghong Li decida di scendere in campo e invertire diverse centinaia di milioni per comprare il Milan dai Berlusconi.
> Sapendo di finire al centro dell'attenzione e poi sparire per soli 32 milioni. Sarà dura scoprire la verità su questa storia.
> Se fosse un prestanome di aziende statali cinesi allora hanno fatto beneficenza...perché i soldi non li rivedono.*



Ha ragione sostanzialmente hanno fatto beneficenza a Berlusconi per salvare le sue aziende sull orlo del baratro. 

Tutto ciò è stranissimo.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Luglio 2018)

Maximo ha scritto:


> La mezzanotte di quale fuso orario? Isole Fiji, Hawaii o Italia?



Il fuso dove ha sede la società oggetto di pegno, quindi il Lussemburgo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi vi pongo una domanda semplicissima : 

Ho 2 possibilità , o accetto l'offerta di Commisso e sto con il 30% e perdo soldi ma mi salvo in corner . Oppure perdo tutto per 32 milioni di euro. 

Capite da soli che NON HA SENSO , nessuno sarebbe cosi scemo. 

C'è evidentemente qualcosa sotto, probabilmente era già tutto un piano già prestabilito. Non trovo un altra spiegazione. 

*La mia paura piu grande è che venga fuori che il termine non è oggi. *


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

-1 ora e 7 minuti


----------



## zlatan (6 Luglio 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> Tutti siete contenti che passiamo ad elliot, ma perche prima di chi eravamo, voi vedete li come il male, ma il male e Elliott.



Elliot é ovviamente un passaggio non saremo di Elliot x piú di qualche mese
Naturalmente potrebbe anche venderci ad un ciarlatano questo lo scopriremo solo vivendo, ma sempre meglio della situazione attuale


----------



## marcokaka (6 Luglio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Elliot é ovviamente un passaggio non saremo di Elliot x piú di qualche mese
> Naturalmente potrebbe anche venderci ad un ciarlatano questo lo scopriremo solo vivendo, ma sempre meglio della situazione attuale



Per lo meno ci vende a qualcuno che non sará un prestanome...


----------



## zlatan (6 Luglio 2018)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Per lo meno ci vende a qualcuno che non sará un prestanome...



Ecco esatto


----------



## LadyRoss (6 Luglio 2018)

Bene, faccio in tempo a portare fuori i cani, al mio ritorno potrebbe essere ora di festeggiare.....
(Speriamo di non gufarla).....


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Elliot é ovviamente un passaggio non saremo di Elliot x piú di qualche mese
> Naturalmente potrebbe anche venderci ad un ciarlatano questo lo scopriremo solo vivendo, ma sempre meglio della situazione attuale



Beh insomma , tecnicamente Elliot potrebbe venderci a 300 milioni e rientrare del loro debito. 

A 300 milioni per il Milan ti trovi la fila di Arabi perche sono i soldi che spendono in elettricità in un anno delle loro case.


----------



## sunburn (6 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> La notizia più devastante sarebbe quella che hanno calcolato male i tempi disponibili per ripagare Elliot e la data giusta è il 9 Luglio.


Tranquillo. La data del 9 viene indicata da chi considera ERRONEAMENTE il sabato come giorno non lavorativo.


----------



## Miracle1980 (6 Luglio 2018)

È chiaro che se Lì dovesse scomparire c’è Berlusconi dietro tutto questo teatrino. Intendo ad intascare i soldi...è l’unica persona che ci ha guadagnato da quel 13 Aprile...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> È chiaro che se Lì dovesse scomparire c’è Berlusconi dietro tutto questo teatrino. Intendo ad intascare i soldi...è l’unica persona che ci ha guadagnato da quel 13 Aprile...



Lui e Elliot che potrebbe vendere a 300 e coprire i suoi debiti oppure vendere a 400 ( comunque 100 milioni sotto il valore del Milan ) e fare l'affare della vita. 

Comunque io rimango sempre MOOOOOLTO preoccupato , finché non vedo il comunicato di Elliot non mi capacito che sto pirla cinese perda tutto per 32 milioni dopo aver mosso 1,5 miliardi di euro.


----------



## Controcorrente (6 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi vi pongo una domanda semplicissima :
> 
> Ho 2 possibilità , o accetto l'offerta di Commisso e sto con il 30% e perdo soldi ma mi salvo in corner . Oppure perdo tutto per 32 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...




Però...lui, come dicono in molti, potrebbe aver bluffato dicendo di avere i 32mln aspettando il rilancio. 

Last minute, capito che non ce n'era, ha riaperto la trattativa ma a quel punto era lui nell'angolo, perchè Commisso (che sarebbe un gran dritto a questo punto) domani mattina può comprare il 100% allo stesso prezzo per cui una settimana fa comprava il 70%.... Questo dicono le "cronache" di chi è più affidabile, ed è anche l'ipotesi più probabile.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lui e Elliot che potrebbe vendere a 300 e coprire i suoi debiti oppure vendere a 400 ( comunque 100 milioni sotto il valore del Milan ) e fare l'affare della vita.
> 
> Comunque io rimango sempre MOOOOOLTO preoccupato , finché non vedo il comunicato di Elliot non mi capacito che sto pirla cinese perda tutto per 32 milioni dopo aver mosso 1,5 miliardi di euro.



Elliot deve avere 300 + interessi che sono almeno altri 100 milioni. Il Milan non verrà venduto a prezzo di saldo, ma al suo reale valore di mercato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Però...lui, come dicono in molti, potrebbe aver bluffato dicendo di avere i 32mln aspettando il rilancio.
> 
> Last minute, capito che non ce n'era, ha riaperto la trattativa ma a quel punto era lui nell'angolo, perchè Commisso (che sarebbe un gran dritto a questo punto) domani mattina può comprare il 100% allo stesso prezzo per cui una settimana fa comprava il 70%.... Questo dicono le "cronache" di chi è più affidabile, ed è anche l'ipotesi più probabile.



Domani mattina Elliot mette il Milan sul piatto a 300 milioni e riceve 30 offerte ( non pensare che nessuno voglia il Milan ). 

Oggi il Milan è come una casa all asta di un fallimento , se sei bravo e hai i soldi con l'offerta giusta porti a casa un quadrilocale a Milanello ad un prezzo che è un 30% sotto il valore reale. 

Io sogno un arabo che arriva e porta a casa tutto. Poi entra a Milanello e manda a casa i calabresi incapaci .


----------



## luigi61 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sul futuro del Milan: da quello che sappiamo bisogna attendere la mezzanotte per sapere se la disposizione del bonifico sarà visibile. Ma dal gruppo di Li filtra la possibilità di rientrare in gioco. O attraverso un bonifico last minute o magari attraverso un nuovo socio. Ci sono variabili che bisogna tenere in considerazione. Almeno fino alla mezzanotte.
> 
> *Il Sole 24 Ore: Yonghong Li, secondo alcune interpretazioni, ha tempo fino a mezzanotte per far partire il bonifico dei 32 milioni sul conto di Elliott. Bonifico che verrebbe incassato nella giornata di lunedì.
> 
> ...



Per quel che può valere S.I Criscitiello nei titoli ha detto che Li non ha pagato i 32 mln


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Elliot deve avere 300 + interessi che sono almeno altri 100 milioni. Il Milan non verrà venduto a prezzo di saldo, ma al suo reale valore di mercato.



abbiamo fatto il calcolo con Felice l'altra volta se non ricordo male è 300 + 62 una cifra del genere .

Comunque un ottimo prezzo.


----------

